# Hymer B584



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I want to add an extra roof extractor fan in the B584, not using the existing cut outs but midway between the large one at the front and the small one at the back. This will of corse mean cutting a new square hole in the roof!! will this mean that I will compromise the strength of the roof and cause problems?
Any comments or suggestions please.

Keith


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have never cut holes in my MH but did put a mini Heki in the caravan.
I measured (twice) and cut the roof carefully. I then trimmed back the foam filling and added a wooden frame work to give the roof support.
Easy job on a thin roofed caravan.
Why not just change one of your roof vents into a mini Heki? I changed the one in our B584 over the pull-down bed from a pop-up to a Heki which gives more light and ventilation.
If you want an extractor you've then got the added hassle of getting and hiding 12v volt cables to it as well.
Johnny F


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi JohnnyF,

I don't have a roof vent over the pull down bed!! did you mean you replaced the large wind up vent over the "bar style table"?
I did consider putting an extra one over the bed but thought an extractor fan further back would be better :roll: Also I'm going to add dash air conditioning, always assuming we are going to have a hotter summer than last year :lol: 

Keith.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Keith. I meant changing the pop-up vent down near the galley.
Johnny F


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

No. It will not damage the roof integrity.

I suggest you read a previous post of mine HERE as I have been in exactly the same quandary as you.

The solution shown here will also give a fan plus heating if required. Hope you find it of interest.

Ian


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If you are going to install an extra vent with a fan. Don't bother with cabling put a solar powered one in. Used a lot on boats and I think Fiamma do one.


----------

